# Connect Genie mini to audio



## Panababs (Jan 12, 2016)

I want to use my computer monitor as a tv. I have connected the monitor with and HDMI-DVI cable and have a good picture. I have Dell computer speakers, can I hook up the speakers for sound? The speakers have a single audio plug and a USB port. I suppose I need some sort of adapter....not sure what I can use. Thank you.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

You will need an amplifier of some sort, such as an A/V receiver. The DirecTV box can't drive speakers directly.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

What model Dell Speakers do you have? Do they have a volume control?


----------



## Panababs (Jan 12, 2016)

Model # A225. Yes, they have a volume control.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

You will need this: http://www.amazon.com/Directv-Dtv-Pin-Composite-Only/dp/B00BDXBBJ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1452618947&sr=8-1&keywords=directv+composite+cable

And probably something like this depending on your speakers: http://www.amazon.com/Manhattan-inches-Stereo-Splitter-3-5mm-Adapter/dp/B0009JFF7A/ref=sr_1_21?ie=UTF8&qid=1452619030&sr=8-21&keywords=rca+to+3.5mm


----------



## Panababs (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you Beerstalker. I have the first one, will get the second one. Do I plug the speaker USB port into the monitor for power?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Panababs said:


> .... Do I plug the speaker USB port into the monitor for power?


Yes, you'll need to connect those speakers to a live USB port for power.


----------



## Panababs (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you Beerstalker and litzdog911! It works well. Now I can dump my old CRT tv, and use a nice no-longer-needed computer monitor. Dont have to buy a new tv! Happy girl here. Thanks for your help.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Excellent. Thanks for the update. Enjoy!


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, I missed the fact that these were computer speakers, which can connect directly. I was assuming they were regular audio speakers, which need an amp. I should read more carefully!!


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Glad it worked out. Thanks for letting us know.


----------

